# LGD at 6 mo.



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a pyr/maremma cross who is six months old. He lives in the barn with the animals and seems good with them. A bit frisky with them at times but not too bad. I finally have my permanent fences up and not the dog and the goats can roam a bit and get back to the brush to eat. The trouble is, neither the goats nor the dog seem to want to go back and eat unless I'm with them. Until I got the fences up, they were stuck very close to the barn, and now they don't seem to want to leave the barn without adult supervision. I can usually trick the goats into staying back there a little because they start eating and forget about me, but the dog isn't fooled and follows me back to the barn.

I will lock them out into the yard once I get my hot wire installed so hopefully that will force the issue a little.

Is the dog anything to be concerned about? I'm trying to tell myself that he's still a puppy. Part of our problem is that we have 3 other dogs who aren't confined with the goats, and he feels left out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The dog following you back to the barn....do you take him back to the goats and try to make him stay ?...when he tries to follow you back....stop him ....and send him back to the goats direction ...don't let him follow you.... tell him no...he needs to be taught he must stay with the goats....
try not to give him to much human attention...if he likes it better.. than the goats.. it will create training problems ...with training him to goats.......I know.. it is harsh ..but...he needs to be with the goats ...that is his job....

A hot wire will definitely help.... :wink: good luck..


----------

